# 10/22 Raw Discussion Thread: Drew throws down the gauntlet



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

No mentioned of the old man club?


This is weird.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Is shortening ‘attitude’ to ‘tude actually a thing? I’ve never seen anyone do this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can't wait for the Seniors Division to fill up valuable airtime once again. :mark


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Dunkin' Donuts Center?

I thought donuts didn't have centers.

:surprise:



genghis hank said:


> Is shortening ‘attitude’ to ‘tude actually a thing? I’ve never seen anyone do this.


It is. My partner says "What's with the 'tude, dude?" all the time to me.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Drew just needs something catchy and breakthrough he can end a promo segment with that the fans are going to like, and he can be the most over guy on RAW.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Xobeh said:


> No mentioned of the old man club?
> 
> 
> This is weird.


Its a trick!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Glad they turned Lashley heel, I hope Sami and KO will return as a babyface tag team.

Is Drew becoming a face? Is Dolph also becoming a face?

Dean's heel turn will happen, but probably after Royal Rumble.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Still have a feeling the Dean heel turn won't happen for awhile, if at all. Could be wrong, though.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Should be a decent show, hope they start to focus on Drew vs Braun.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Still no match line ups for tonight , I wonder why?? Hope hhh n hbk aren't on , leave that drivel for c.jewel as if ssd was anything to go by oh I think I'll need a bottle of smirnoff and a some really strong weed to get me through it , I'm off the wagon and it feels great 

Blazing haha

Peace.


----------



## Magnum721 (Jul 11, 2018)

Lord Trigon said:


> Dunkin' Donuts Center?
> 
> I thought donuts didn't have centers.


:surprise:

Loled in public reading that. Carlinesque


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Well, unfortunately i will be there tonight.


In for everything besides Elias and the Shield. :tenay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Won't lie. I am unexcited for this but the NFL game does nothing for me either so I shall probably be watching this. In for Lio. :mark


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i eagerly await the return of the hulkster where he will ask the wwe universe "DO YOU GOT THE 'TUDE, BROS? LEMME TELL YA SOMETHING 'BOUT THE 'TUDE ERA, MEAN GENE ERR I MEAN CHARLY"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

When I'd rather watch Raw even with the Giants playing tonight. What a disaster of a franchise we are still.

:mj2


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I haven't watched more than 2 minutes of RAW in a long ass time, and I'm very happy about it. It's fucking SHIT.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Curious to see if we have a gender reversal given that Evolution is around the corner- like the men get two segments and the women get everything else.

(I'm being facetious, I know they won't)

It's too bad the writers have phoned in the whole Shield vs. Drew/Dolph/Braun deal. Those guys are working their asses off every week, but with no proper story direction, it's all for naught. They had that one week of "will Dean turn", and Ambrose knocked it out of the park with that show-opening promo, but then they've just dragged the "will he, won't he?" out with no real progression or storyline wrinkles.

Interested to see how Nikki Bella fires back at Ronda Rousey, only because Rousey was allowed to go SO hard at her last week. Hey, if Ronda can talk about Cena's bedroom, Nikki can talk about her UFC losses, right? Right?

Don't know if I'll be following live. Despite having two PPVs to promote, it doesn't feel like there's a lot happening on the WWE main roster right now. Maybe creative are saving some effort for Survivor Series.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So I saw they announced Raw tag title match for tonight, Dean & Seth vs Drew & Dolph. I wonder if they'll tease more tension between Dean & Seth :lol Probably lol.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

They better be happy Game 1 of the World Series is tomorrow night.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’m here for Bob


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

bradatar said:


> I’m here for Bob
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bob will be there for you.

He's Bob.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> Bob will be there for you.
> 
> 
> 
> He's Bob.




Better be flexing all over another scrub. Give him someone on the Ascension or something to destroy. Flex Bob is best for business.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> When I'd rather watch Raw even with the Giants playing tonight. What a disaster of a franchise we are still.
> 
> :mj2


I'd still rather watch the Giants over Raw :lmao

Also, you guys need to give up on Eli or fix that offensive line....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Switchblade Club said:


> I'd still rather watch the Giants over Raw :lmao
> 
> Also, you guys need to give up on Eli or fix that offensive line....


I barely even watch the games anymore. It's too depressing. Eli should've been gone at the end of last season. Stupid, stupid decision.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Saquon Barkley has the right stuff. I am hesitant to say the same of RAW.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

I expect the crowd to be more with Apollo in this second chance they're seem giving to him...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I pounded the Falcons. Will prob lose since I’m gonna suffer through RAW instead.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well off to a terrible start.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Why he just rockin a black tee and some jeans? :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Roman lost his...luggage?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman in streets clothes, will he say that he is injured?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is Providence a really strong smark town or something?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn, dat watch tho.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Love him or hate him, dayymmmm Roman is lookin fine tonight [emoji1364][emoji97]


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Every Reigns promo he takes like 5 mins before he talks fpalm


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

It's a kindler, gentler, more soy Romun to kick off RAW tonight :trolldog


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What the hell is going on?????


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

He givin up the strap?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Leukemia???? What the hell?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy shit what?!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn. I feel bad for Roman.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

holy shit

Get well quickly Roman


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

WHAT THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK??????!!!????!?!????


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Yo WTF MAN?!?!!?!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Holy shit man that's fuckin terrible


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know part of me thinks this could be fake to get sympathy for him, i mean how can you boo a guy that has Leukemia? I know its the truth but part of me can't help think that.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh my god, I can't believe this  I hope Roman's gonna be ok.

I think I'm actually gonna cry.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Damn that’s crazy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

......Gotta say was not expecting that at all. Love him or hate him you gotta feel for the guy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, this is unexpected, and it sucks


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

FUCK YESSSSSAAA!!!!!!!!!!!:$:8:9.9/&838:8$.!!:!3&


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

What the fuck is going on


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Damn that's terrible, hope he beats it


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Roman, getting over? Da fuck.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

I am so confuse.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Ya know part of me thinks this could be fake to get sympathy for him, i mean how can you boo a guy that has Leukemia?


There’s no way man. If he was they’d get fucking crucified.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Creative should be ashamed of themselves for screwing up Reigns character.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wait I didn’t hear Leukemia oh fuck I take back my excitement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

oh look it's romun being real and it's not terrible

why couldn't we get real romun from the start vince


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Fans aint shit. Guy has to announce he has fuckin Leukemia to finally get a break


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn, was not expecting this, this is the most out of the blue shit ever. This dude could die from this, feel bad for him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You ain't gotta be a Roman fan, but you gotta feel absolutely terrible for the dude. Very unfortunate.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Damn, Vince, this better be legit


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Man, you can hate the guy all you want, but this really sucks


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:shockedpunk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That went way different, thought he was about to announce he had failed another test


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Damn, he doesn't look good to be honest...he has that sickly look, almost a yellowish tinge to his face.

Fuk man, that's so brutal...prayers up for Roman!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

You gotta be kidding me... Poor Roman.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

This is just horrible. How awful for this guy. In the pinnacle of his career. Really gutted.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Fuck... I don't even like the guy, but this is horrible. Best wishes to him.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Damn terrible news. I may not be a fan of him in ring, but I hope he beats this and comes back stronger.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is so fucking sad


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Paladine said:


> Vince's chosen pet is out! YES YES YES!!!


You are also a stupid fuck.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

As much as I hate Roman as a character, this really sucks, this is not the way I wanted his story to end. Hopefully his battle with leukemia is successful and he can come back.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Wow. This is so sad. I feel so bad for him. Hope he gets better. I’m shocked


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Hope he gets better and is back soon.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

whoah romun not mixing metaphors

again where was this romun the last 3 years


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't wanna say i'm happy about it but i can't help but get excited that someone else can be given the top spot and get a run with the UT. Please let it be Drew McIntyre, but i got a bad feeling Braun will get it.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Man, I can't stand the way the man has been booked but this is awful. 

Get well soon Roman.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Man this is sad as fuck. 

Got me in my feelings. :mj2

Seth is crying. :mj2


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I noticed Roman has been losing a bit of weight as of late. This is a really sad situation. 

Now seeing Seth and Dean hug him and cry...hope Roman gets well soon.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Some people in this thread are some real assholes. Dude is battling leukemia and still cracking jokes about the guy.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy fucking shit, i only just found out


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Man Seth ain't lookin good...This fuckin sucks man


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What the flying fuck. I didn’t want that to be how he lost the belt or his career. Ugh. Fuck me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Has lost abit of weight


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seth is a mess


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I dislike Reigns and his push as much as the next guy but if there is anybody who gets a glimmer of ‘joy’ from hearing him announce he has cancer, you should be banned immediately. Until Reigns returns from his battle.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's absolutely terrible. Hope he gets better ASAP.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I don't wanna say i'm happy about it but i can't help but get excited that someone else can be given the top spot and get a run with the UT. Please let it be Drew McIntyre, but i got a bad feeling Braun will get it.


That's definitely a fair outlook. Not happy for him having leukemia, but you being excited the show has to take a new direction is reasonable.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Like... I know the show goes on, but how do you follow that. Gotta be a fun segment or a face going over.... right... RIGHT?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Man I'm not a fan of his, but this is terrible..

Any docs know more about the cancer he has?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. I’m sad.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was the most painful Shield fist bump in history


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Shield hugging out... I'm crying right now. I hope Roman will be okay.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Holy shit.....I hope Roman gets better.

Cancer fucking sucks.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

It just got too real to me :sadbecky


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Not gonna lie, i had the tv on mute and then i glanced over and saw him lay the title down. I missed his whole announcement.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I dislike Reigns and his push as much as the next guy but if there is anybody who gets a glimmer of ‘joy’ from hearing him announce he has cancer, you should be banned immediately. Until Reigns returns from his battle.


No, not until he returns, just banned here permanently. I want to see a moderator ban-massacre in this thread tonight.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Paladine said:


> Vince's chosen pet is out! YES YES YES!!!
> 
> huge part of the problem is part of his speech. "It didn't matter if you booed me or cheered me". Uh yes motherfucker it does matter. You are supposed to be the babyface and get CHEERS. It's not rocket science. If you fail at that then you or the promoter change it up. You and your promoter failed the fans.


Go away you absolute wastes of life.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Like... I know the show goes on, but how do you follow that. Gotta be a fun segment or a face going over.... right... RIGHT?


I'd say just immediately start with the opening match of a tournament for the belt.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So guessing it'll now be Drew vs Braun for the UT at Crown Jewel.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Man this is really fuking sad man...I really hope and pray for his family!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

That Shield bump hit me bad in the feels. Wow. Fuck cancer.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't cry at all, but Seth almost broke me...


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I dislike Reigns and his push as much as the next guy but if there is anybody who gets a glimmer of ‘joy’ from hearing him announce he has cancer, you should be banned immediately. Until Reigns returns from his battle.


Some people are just utter scum. This isn't a wrestling thing. It's irrelevant if you're a fan of his or not. He's a man in his 30s who's just announced to the world he's battling leukemia and people are cracking jokes. Arseholes.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Please not again


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck I’m shook bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm speechless, I'm just trying to let it set in right now and just wow.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Did that really just happen? Holy shit. Get better Roman. We never hated Joe the man and I hope you come back strong from this brother. 

I wish nothing like this for no man.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

DAMN I thought this was gonna be another "Big Dog" promo; wasn't expecting that. Get better soon.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Paladine said:


> I am overjoyed this guy is gone. Now McMahon will have to push others. This is the best news fans have received in years. Dean Ambrose got a huge push last time this waste of space was gone. This is an exciting time for wwe fans!


this is not the way to be edgy

go away


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

You can hate on the character, but don’t hate on the real life guy who’s battling Leukaemia. Such a sad situation, hope he fully recovers and can return someday. I’m so taken aback by this...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054525610783993857
Now I'm a bigger fan of the guy, especially considering a health issue/physical condition that I've been dealing with for nearly 20 years.

I refuse to talk about on here, but it's gives you more of an idea about why I have such a dark side & I'm antisocial in real life....


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

These two Shield reunions led to terrible things (first Roman, then Dean, now Roman once again)...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Paladine said:


> I am overjoyed this guy is gone. Now McMahon will have to push others. This is the best news fans have received in years. Dean Ambrose got a huge push last time this waste of space was gone. This is an exciting time for wwe fans!


Shut the fuck up geek.

You are disgusting for cheering about someone who is dealing with cancer.

Prick.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

You know what this means. Brock Lesnar to regain his Universal title.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:vincecry


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Kayfabe just done on this raw. Air is completely gone


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Please put the man in your prayers tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, that kind of took the starch out of the show and rightfully so. Awful.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm thinking either Balor, Lashley, Roode or McIntyre win the Universal Championship next.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Corey


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"It didn't matter if you cheered me, it didn't matter if you booed me. The important thing is that you reacted to me."

If geek-ass marks still think that booing will stop Roman's push, Vince just killed your theory right there. :vince5

On a serious note, this leukemia news legit blindsided me.  Even though I preferred Braun during their feuds, Reigns has always managed to keep me at least somewhat invested even in his least appealing programs, regardless of Vince's sloppy mishandling of his ascension into the FOTC.

God bless and Godspeed, Reigns. :salute


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Man, this is heavy stuff. 

Prayers up for Roman.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Making fun of people sickness is not cool. But honestly im happy hes gone. That doesnt mean i dont wish him all the best with his battle.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Paladine said:


> I am overjoyed this guy is gone. Now McMahon will have to push others. This is the best news fans have received in years. Dean Ambrose got a huge push last time this waste of space was gone. This is an exciting time for wwe fans!


Seriously mods, can you perma-ban this stupid fuck already?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Paladine said:


> I am overjoyed this guy is gone. Now McMahon will have to push others. This is the best news fans have received in years. Dean Ambrose got a huge push last time this waste of space was gone. This is an exciting time for wwe fans!



Someone perma this dude for being a terrible excuse for a human being.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Buddy just texted me about Roman. I’m not up on the details but just wanted to say I’m gutted for him and can’t wait for him to beat this shit and come back and get the pop of the century. Go Big Dog!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

renee acknowledging dean is her hubbo serious shit :sadbecky


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If the mods don't ban anyone that talks shit about Roman just because they are not a fan, then what are you even doing here?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hell, I don't even know what to say...such terrible news. Truly devastating.

Really wishing him all the best and hoping he pulls through this. I know he is not everyone's favorite but situations likes these can really mess someone up, it is never a good thing to find yourself in the shoes his is currently in.

Again, wish him the best. Get well Big Dog

:: fist bump ::


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

There’s no crying in wrestling...there’s no crying in wrestling...
:mj2


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Kick cancers ass. And when you return hopefully creative contains all new writers.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Man. Can’t say I ever liked Roman Reigns the wrestler but wish Leati Joseph Anoa’i the best in his battle with this.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

this show is hard to watch after that news


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Looks like Rollins/Ambrose capture the tag titles tonight based on the news with Roman.

Then McIntyre can be elevated to a UC push.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Did bobby get a new theme again


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

Shocked at Roman's announcement get well soon Roman


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

I know this is gonna make me seem like a piece of shit but I wont believe this is real until hes not #30 at the Royal Rumble, because I feel like this is what its leading to.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok I don’t want to be sad all night. What the hell are they gonna do with the belt? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETateham (Apr 3, 2018)

You got to be a real lowdown cunt to come in here and say you're glad he's gone here. That's just pathetic of you.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Really sucks about Reigns leukemia coming back, hope he beats it again. 

Also not that his speech was a promo but if we got that Reigns, people would like him way more instead of the shitty lines the WWE gives him. It just shows you when wrestlers use their own words and speak from the heart, they always come off way better


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh god I can’t stand Lio Rush’s voice. That got annoying REAL fast


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> Looks like Rollins/Ambrose capture the tag titles tonight based on the news with Roman.
> 
> Then McIntyre can be elevated to a UC push.


What I think too.

I know Roman's health is most important, but as far as the product goes and the "Roman Reigns character, the new space to push different guys is great for the fans.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Ok I don’t want to be sad all night. What the hell are they gonna do with the belt?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Braun V Lesnar at Crown Jewels most likely


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well gonna be tough to move on after that start. WHY are they still letting Lio talk non stop on the mic?! I do hope Lashley will get a good push as a heel though. I was hoping for a Lashley/Reigns match at Survivor Series or something for the Universal title. Now I hope he just is figured into whatever they do with the title.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

FUCK Cancer! Thoughts and prayers for Joe Anoaʻi! You can beat this again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm not the most empathetic or sympathetic person in the world but it truly sucks for Roman, i've always been indifferent to him. He's beat leukaemia before and he'll beat it again.

Can't help but be intrigued about what happens to RAW's main event scene now though.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

How the fuck do we watch this now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Paladine said:


> I am overjoyed this guy is gone. Now McMahon will have to push others. This is the best news fans have received in years. Dean Ambrose got a huge push last time this waste of space was gone. This is an exciting time for wwe fans!


I don't get people like you. Yeah it's Roman, but it's a character. Hate the character all you want, but this is a real life situation. Cancer is no joke fucking man and for you to say that is sickening. You need to reevaluate your life.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

ETateham said:


> You got to be a real lowdown cunt to come in here and say you're glad he's gone here. That's just pathetic of you.


Some genuine scumbags on here showing their colors tonight.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Having Lio Rush constantly saying "Lashley" is a "great" way to start things after Roman's speech. *sigh*


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Catsaregreat said:


> I know this is gonna make me seem like a piece of shit but I wont believe this is real until hes not #30 at the Royal Rumble, because I feel like this is what its leading to.




You think they would pretend that their top babyface has cancer? Given all the effort they put into getting him cheered, plus all the work they do with charity foundations? You’re shockingly idiotic if you do.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Missed the last few RAWs and apparently Lashley turning heel to boot. :mase

Even though Lio did fine as a face, it's good to see him finally being allowed to let his fuccboi flag fly. >


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Part of me wishes it had just been a simple injury he could get taken care of and be back in a few months. This is terrible, my heart goes out to him and his family through all of this. 

Everyone knows someone who's had cancer and whether they survive or it, it kicks your ass. Glad it was caught and hope he kicks its ass.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth crying and Dean trying not to cry but losing it broke me 

Well, now I'm depressed.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> I don't get people like you. Yeah it's Roman, but it's a character. Hate the character all you want, but this is a real life situation. Cancer is no joke fucking man and for you to say that is sickening. You need to reevaluate your life.


Exactly, im not a fan of the Roman character and his push down our throats, but joe the person was always super cool and chill when he is out fo character like on up up down down, and like we just saw.


People need to learn to separate the character they play and the real person


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

PavelGaborik said:


> Some genuine scumbags on here showing their colors tonight.


I don’t like Roman the wrestler as much as anyone but to say you’re glad he’s gone under these circumstances is absolutely awful. This is his job and his livelihood. To wish ill on him is absolutely disgusting.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Ok I don’t want to be sad all night. What the hell are they gonna do with the belt?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brock Lesnar is the next Universal champion. It's not that difficult to figure out.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Resident asshole has been removed from the thread.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Paladine said:


> I am overjoyed this guy is gone. Now McMahon will have to push others. This is the best news fans have received in years. Dean Ambrose got a huge push last time this waste of space was gone. This is an exciting time for wwe fans!


This is such a disgusting comment, all while having a Daniel Bryan avatar. He was out for four years due to life threatening injuries. Some of you put wrestling over human lives.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Paladine said:


> I am overjoyed this guy is gone. Now McMahon will have to push others. This is the best news fans have received in years. Dean Ambrose got a huge push last time this waste of space was gone. This is an exciting time for wwe fans!


Are you serious? Well it doesn't matter either way. Serious or joking, this is nothing to cheer about. Get a grip


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I've just read about it. Speechless.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Poor Seth was in pieces.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Lashley is still a charisma vacuum I see. 

How many times will Cole say Seth/Dean will win it for Roman during the main event. I bet the company´s willingness to exploit personal tragedy still knows no boundaries.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Catsaregreat said:


> I know this is gonna make me seem like a piece of shit but I wont believe this is real until hes not #30 at the Royal Rumble, because I feel like this is what its leading to.


Come on. They’re not going to use cancer and that speech as a work. This is for real.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok Lio shouting on the mic during Lashley's matches needs to fucking stop, its making Lashley's matches insufferable and hard to watch.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

To the assholes who are cracking jokes you do realize Roman could die from leukemia in a matter of weeks from today if it gets bad enough? Fuck right off with that shit. Also 100% agreed with auto banning those people we're supposed to judge the characters not the people behind them (at least not when those people are known dick heads and by all accounts Roman was not that person). Really hope Roman pulls through.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Resident asshole has been removed from the thread.


No Vacation from the site? disappointing


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

That Roman Reigns stuff is rough. I may not have liked the character, but had no problem with the man.

I despise cancer.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Lio Rush is more annoying than James Ellsworth...I'm serious!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bob needs to go back to flexing like last week I need some damn humor now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I booed him and everything when I went to shows but I never wished something like that on him. I really hope he beats it. It's something that can be beat when you're under 60 if you have certain types of it. 

I hope this is something he can recover from. He's got a tough road ahead of him but I hope someday I'm in a wrestling arena and he's in the ring again.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Exactly, im not a fan of the Roman character and his push down our throats, but joe the person was always super cool and chill when he is out fo character like on up up down down, and like we just saw.
> 
> 
> People need to learn to separate the character they play and the real person


Yeah, man's close to my age and got a wife and young kids, this is some sucky shit.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Himiko said:


> You think they would pretend that their top babyface has cancer? Given all the effort they put into getting him cheered, plus all the work they do with charity foundations? You’re shockingly idiotic if you do.


This is a company thats about to go to a country in the middle of a huge human rights controversy for a few million dollars.

I 100% believe theyre capable of pretending one of their wrestlers has cancer.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Im a huge Lashley fan but Im watching this on mute. You know Vince must find Lio hilarious or something.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Resident asshole has been removed from the thread.


Should just be banned. Guy obviously has no idea what the business is about, that these are people doing jobs and have a life outside of it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fruit roll up of doom.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

yeah some of you guys,you forget this is a real person.hope roman gets better cancer sucks.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Yeah, man's close to my age and got a wife and young kids, this is some sucky shit.


yeah it sucks two of my closest friends died of cancer this year, cancer is the worst.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

the crossbody being caught into samoan drop or some kind of suplex is a sequence i wish would be retired


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Balor, the 2nd guy to pin Lashley since his return


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Dont like that decision to have Balor go over. Lashley needs to go on a good run as a heel.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Bob is angry.

Can't you tell.

That's Bob's angry face.

He's angry Bob.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Catsaregreat said:


> This is a company thats about to go to a country in the middle of a huge human rights controversy for a few million dollars.
> 
> I 100% believe theyre capable of pretending one of their wrestlers has cancer.


You are 100% wrong. They have hearts. They’re not going to use life threatening illnesses as a work.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Again with the Sasha/Bayley and Riot squad bullshit.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I be praying 

I had to many people die of Cancer


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Catsaregreat said:


> This is a company thats about to go to a country in the middle of a huge human rights controversy for a few million dollars.
> 
> I 100% believe theyre capable of pretending one of their wrestlers has cancer.


Vince has always been a saint when it comes to taking care of seriously injured or ill WWF/E wrestlers 

It's one of his few unambiguously good qualities

It's not something Vince plays with


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I mean i'm one of the biggest Reigns haters but i'd never wish something like this on him, its just crazy to think he could die from this, prayers go out to him and his family.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Balor, the 2nd guy to pin Lashley since his return


I was thinking third. I thought KO pinned him a couple months ago. Maybe Im wrong though


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Just in case


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054530072441311233


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I was thinking third. I thought KO pinned him a couple months ago. Maybe Im wrong though


I think you might be right, I usually tune out during Lashley segments


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Yea just saw the beginning of RAW, that is horrible, don't wish that on anybody. Get well Joe.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Just in case
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054530072441311233


I can't believe people are actually this retarded and think the WWE would stoop this low....Actually wait I take that back, the majority of people in the world are beyond stupid.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Catsaregreat said:


> This is a company thats about to go to a country in the middle of a huge human rights controversy for a few million dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> I 100% believe theyre capable of pretending one of their wrestlers has cancer.




The Saudi stuff is for money, so that at least makes sense. Pretending their top babyface has cancer would not result in more money for the company, it wouldn’t result in anything positive. It would be an even bigger PR nightmare than this Saudi Arabia stuff, and to do it now, while they’re in the middle of the Saudi controversy, I’m shocked that the stupidity of this idea needs to be explained to you


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Catsaregreat said:


> This is a company thats about to go to a country in the middle of a huge human rights controversy for a few million dollars.
> 
> I 100% believe theyre capable of pretending one of their wrestlers has cancer.


With the amount of work WWE does with Cancer charities, no way in hell Vince would ever do a cancer angle if its not real.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i honestly can't watch the rest of this show, i'm still in absolute shock with the roman announcement.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Now I'm over here mildly shaking out of anger, mad for what Roman & myself has to go through....

I also need some damn sleep, so I'll do that after the show.


Re: Which wrestlers get too much hate


-XERO- said:


> *Enters thread*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

This has been a rather uncomfortable night.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Awh shit


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Paladine said:


> Vince's chosen pet is out! YES YES YES!!!
> 
> huge part of the problem is part of his speech. "It didn't matter if you booed me or cheered me". Uh yes motherfucker it does matter. You are supposed to be the babyface and get CHEERS. It's not rocket science. If you fail at that then you or the promoter change it up. You and your promoter failed the fans.


Piss off. Seriously.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> I can't believe people are actually this retarded and think the WWE would stoop this low....Actually wait I take that back, the majority of people in the world are beyond stupid.


Its comments like that tweet I wish twitter had a dislike button


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is the Drew that Vince prophesied as the Chosen One so many years ago.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus can they not think of any other matches or feuds for Sasha and Bayley besides Riot Squad? FFS call some more women up or something if this all you got.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ruby needs to break away and be pushed. She's one of the more talented woman they have.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Mango13 said:


> I can't believe people are actually this retarded and think the WWE would stoop this low....Actually wait I take that back, the majority of people in the world are beyond stupid.


I agree


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its comments like that tweet I wish twitter had a dislike button



It's why I don't have a twitter or browse it. Out of all the social media platforms out there Twitter is by far the biggest cesspool.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks like Sasha is trying to keep it together.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

There is not a chance in hell that WWE would just have this thing with Reigns be a work specially in this era.

Some fans try and be a little to "smart" sometimes with their fear of getting "worked".


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

DREW THE DRAGON SLAYER :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> It's why I don't have a twitter or browse it. Out of all the social media platforms out there Twitter is by far the biggest cesspool.


I only got it because I was streaming on twitch for a while. I should just delete it lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Anybody who thinks the Roman thing is a work needs to get their head out of their ass. Not even WWE is that heartless.

I can't believe I saw Roman's last PPV match (for now anyway) at Super Showdown.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Himiko said:


> The Saudi stuff is for money, so that at least makes sense. Pretending their top babyface has cancer would not result in more money for the company, it wouldn’t result in anything positive. It would be an even bigger PR nightmare than this Saudi Arabia stuff, and to do it now, while they’re in the middle of the Saudi controversy, I’m shocked that the stupidity of this idea needs to be explained to you


And im shocked at how naive you are and how much faith you have in Vince but its fine I hope youre right.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Catsaregreat said:


> And im shocked at how naive you are and how much faith you have in Vince but its fine I hope youre right.


can you just stahp already jesus


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Alexander_G said:


> This has been a rather uncomfortable night.


this is a hard show to watch after that news


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Just in case
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054530072441311233


_*This asshole makes me want to punch him the face and kick his ass for this fucking posts. *_


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Catsaregreat said:


> And im shocked at how naive you are and how much faith you have in Vince but its fine I hope youre right.




You’re a fucking idiot. It’s fucking pink ropes month too. You honestly think they’d push a cancer angle in this era? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Paladine said:


> I am overjoyed this guy is gone. Now McMahon will have to push others. This is the best news fans have received in years. Dean Ambrose got a huge push last time this waste of space was gone. This is an exciting time for wwe fans!


Hopefully you're already banned for good. If not the mods need to get on the ball. Get this garbage out of here.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

I am very sad about this truly devasted you gotta feel for the man at the height of his life and this happens but it's fate i am very hopeful about his future , can't to see him back stronger than ever , Seth was heart broken tonight , during the shield fist bump he knew that it could be the last time they do it , god forbid that .


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Why the fuck did they have Reigns announce that absolutely terrible news at the beginning of the show? Thoroughly bizarre to announce something as awful as that and then continue with the show.

Horrible news.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Paladine said:


> I am overjoyed this guy is gone. Now McMahon will have to push others. This is the best news fans have received in years. Dean Ambrose got a huge push last time this waste of space was gone. This is an exciting time for wwe fans!


That's really harsh, dude. This is coming from someone who isn't even a fan of the guy.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

then in saying that, this is a company that mocked bells palsy, miscarriages, necrophilia, incest (beaver cleavage), murder and domestic abuse , so yeah i do see why certain folk would be thinking this is a work but not me.

kick its ass roman


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> Why the fuck did they have Reigns announce that absolutely terrible news at the beginning of the show? Thoroughly bizarre to announce something as awful as that and then continue with the show.
> 
> Horrible news.




I can’t even pay attention to anything anymore fuck. I agree with you, why not end the show with this unless they plan on putting the belt on someone else?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Been nice to read many of his fellow wrestlers wishing Roman the best on Twitter.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

bradatar said:


> I can’t even pay attention to anything anymore fuck. I agree with you, why not end the show with this unless they plan on putting the belt on someone else?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just extremely strange. Cannot fathom the logic behind it.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Paladine said:


> I am overjoyed this guy is gone. Now McMahon will have to push others. This is the best news fans have received in years. Dean Ambrose got a huge push last time this waste of space was gone. This is an exciting time for wwe fans!


Mods...why is this post still up?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

GET WELL SOON, ROMAN. I can't imagine what he's going through right now. Fucking crazy.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm disgusted that Paladine guy mentioned Dean in his post. Do not bring his name into your gross post please. Dean is Roman's brother and he's likely devastated right now and not even thinking about his "push".


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Kayfabe just done on this raw. Air is completely gone


Honestly, they should have just booked this RAW like a house show, just a series of random fun matches with no storyline advancement. Maybe let the wrestlers get on the mic if they want to say some words for Roman. Don't know how you can carry any angles forward for the rest of the night.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> Why the fuck did they have Reigns announce that absolutely terrible news at the beginning of the show? Thoroughly bizarre to announce something as awful as that and then continue with the show.
> 
> Horrible news.


Dont they always do that? Didn't Edge announce his retirement at the top of the show? I think Daniel Bryan did too.


----------



## WolvesofBabylon (Feb 6, 2018)

I do not care for his character but as two time cancer survivor myself, I wish him and his family the best and hope he can kick cancers ass. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Throwback promo package from Taker and Kane.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm disgusted that Paladine guy mentioned Dean in his post. Do not bring his name into your gross post please. Dean is Roman's brother and he's likely devastated right now and not even thinking about his "push".




That was hardly the most offensive part of that post ?


----------



## ETateham (Apr 3, 2018)

I mean, fuggin' hell.... Forget your hate. Forget your childish hang-ups. You really think he's that rubbish of a perfomer, a wrestler, and this is what it takes to actually open your heart for the lad? 

I joke, you joke, we all joke, but there's a line, man. He was never that bad of a guy on the show, he was just trying to entertain us! Some of you need to take a good look at yourselves.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I feel horrible for the guy and can’t wait for his return. Not because I am a fan of the character, but what he can represent to so many people. His words were inspiring, wish him a speedy recovery and normal life. 

Shook I can’t watch the show I tried and that weird idiot with Leshley made me change the channel. Haven’t watched since summer slam, sad I watched that.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> Dont they always do that? Didn't Edge announce his retirement at the top of the show? I think Daniel Bryan did too.


Edge did his during the middle of the show and Bryan did his at the end of a show.

As sad as it was for them to have to retire, their situations were nearly as bad as Roman's.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Paladine said:


> I am overjoyed this guy is gone. Now McMahon will have to push others. This is the best news fans have received in years. Dean Ambrose got a huge push last time this waste of space was gone. This is an exciting time for wwe fans!


*SHUT THE FUCK UP.*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ruby Riott, Bianca Belair, Dakota Kai, Nikki Cross, Shayna Bazler, ASUKA, Becky, Charlotte, Sonya Deville and maybe Sasha Banks would be a nice reset for the Women's division. 

Not saying the rest are trash though...


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Jesus, Undertaker is so fucking embarrassing.

He couldn't even do the eye roll fpalm


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Mango13 said:


> I can't believe people are actually this retarded and think the WWE would stoop this low....Actually wait I take that back, the majority of people in the world are beyond stupid.


I agree however, wwe have done some questionable stuff back in the day. Stuff like Triple H fornicating with a corpse. So I wouldn't put it past them


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

MEMS said:


> Mods...why is this post still up?


At this point, I say leave it up and block him from editing it so it can serve as an eternal monument to his stupid fuckerness.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Catsaregreat said:


> And im shocked at how naive you are and how much faith you have in Vince but its fine I hope youre right.


Some people crack me up and yes you're one of them, NOBODY would joke about this. It goes back to what I was saying about the Saudi situation, all of the people here would take the money, simple as that. Outrage culture is funny. And yes I have enough faith in Vince McMahon to know that this is not a ploy to get Roman over, anyone that thinks that is childish and a dip shit but hey, welcome to the wrestling forum.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Nia sucks.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

And DX to lighten shit up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

lol at DX getting barely any reaction. pathetic


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> Dont they always do that? Didn't Edge announce his retirement at the top of the show? I think Daniel Bryan did too.


Retiring and publicly announcing you have something as terrible as leukaemia are two very, very different things.

Watching stars over the years announce their retirements due to injury etc. has often been sad, but this is another level and shouldn't have been treated in the same way in my opinion. I mean how can anyone with a heart give any sort of a fuck about the rest of the show now?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Seriously though fuck Shawn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Glow sticks and dicks.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

These DX reunions just get more and more embarrassing.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn, I don't remember Michaels being that cross-eyed...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice chant.

:bjpenn


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Paladine said:


> I am overjoyed this guy is gone. Now McMahon will have to push others. This is the best news fans have received in years. Dean Ambrose got a huge push last time this waste of space was gone. This is an exciting time for wwe fans!


Wow. Fuck off.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

bradatar said:


> I can’t even pay attention to anything anymore fuck. I agree with you, why not end the show with this unless they plan on putting the belt on someone else?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. I’m just at a loss for words on the info we got. Dean and a crying Seth coming out to comfort him made it even worse. I honestly don’t even have to drive to pay full attention because I’m searching the web to learn more about leukemia. Cancer itself is just such a depressing subject in general. A big dark cloud.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

bradatar said:


> Seriously though fuck Shawn.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At this point, fuck them all. Each and every one of them.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

This Shawn Michaels return has been surprisingly underwhelming. No one seems to really care. I personally don’t care, but I assumed everyone would be going crazy for it


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaaand the geriatric road show opens the second hour of RAW fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What's up with Shawn's eyes?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Damn, I don't remember Michaels being that cross-eyed...


Or so close together, beady.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck I love you Triple H but stop burying fucking talent. KOs tweet about Roman just made me cry FUCK OFFFF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cool shout out for Halloween, just watched it yesterday, awesome movie, definitely in the top 3 of all the Halloween movies.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Shawn should have really turned down Vince for this stuff. He just looks out of place in this whole program.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I love these old-school Taker & Kane promos.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Please let this torturous DX reunion end after Crown Jewel.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Kane looks like a fat soggy piece of trash 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Alexander_G said:


> Shawn should have really turned down Vince for this stuff. He just looks out of place in this whole program.


Must of really been life changing money because I cannot think of a logical explanation of why you would come out retirement of 8 years


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Retiring and publicly announcing you have something as terrible as leukaemia are two very, very different things.
> 
> Watching stars over the years announce their retirements due to injury etc. has often been sad, but this is another level and shouldn't have been treated in the same way in my opinion. I mean how can anyone with a heart give any sort of a fuck about the rest of the show now?


They may have felt like getting it announced at the beginning would give them a better chance of taking the crowds minds off of it by the third hour rather than announcing it half way through or late in the show and it killing everyones mood for the rest of the event. Obviously don't want to end the show with bad news also.

Plus it establishes from the start that Rollins and Ambrose will have to move on without Reigns and I am sure that Rollins/Ambrose will be used later.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is shot very well. 

Sidenote is Kane getting backlash as a mayor going to Saudi Arabia?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

fpalm If anybody is capable of marking out to this shit fpalm


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is some HOKEY SHIT. JUST STAY AWAY, VINCE.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What’s the Mayor of Knox County doing in a grave yard at night?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

These Undertaker and Kane are so cringe! Those cardboard tombstones ?.♂?.♂


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Taker and Kane LIVE VIA SATTELITE.

:cole


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

absolutely love the work borash is doing here, these taker and kane vignettes are amazing


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If only this DX/BOD feud was 20-25 years ago.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

thanks for reminding us how old shawn and trips are with those headstones fpalm


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Really feel bad for Roman, Hope his family are dealing as best they can!


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

This feels like the most contrived, heatless feud since HHH v Reigns leading up to WM 32.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I know its Halloween and all but dam


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That pop when da big dog comes to take his yard back...can’t wait.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Must of really been life changing money because I cannot think of a logical explanation of why you would come out retirement of 8 years


No I think he did it for a favor to Hunter out of his heart. But he just don't belong here. He don't need this.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

God speed to Joe. Believe that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Cool shots there for Taker, but what a bad sign when the crowd loudly pops at "older means better," which is expected but that sure is an indictment on years of booking.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Man, would be so happy to see Roman come back and win the WWE Championship in his first match.

(Totally happy to see him lose it to Finn, Daniel Bryan, or Braun in his second match though ).


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I honestly feel bad for Roman. What I can't stand is the fact that some of the people who were chanting "Thank you, Roman!" right now were also chanting "F**k you, Roman!", "STFU!" and "Go away!" on the Raw after WrestleMania 33. I would have never chanted those things in the first place, but some people just like to be hypocrites.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

So Brock gettin the belt back :cole


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What if they give Lesnar the title for a year again?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Dont they always do that? Didn't Edge announce his retirement at the top of the show? I think Daniel Bryan did too.


Daniel’s was the last segment.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Would have rather they do a tournament for the Universal Title, because I really dont wanna see Braun or Brock as champion.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Alexander_G said:


> No I think he did it for a favor to Hunter out of his heart. But he just don't belong here. He don't need this.




Ha. As if. All these years he wouldn’t return and do the favour, offer him a multi million deal and all of a sudden it’s “Oh, okay I’ll do this favour for you bud, but you owe me!” 

[emoji849]


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Braun better fucking win the title now. If they give it to Brock, I just give up.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

As much as I hate Roman I hope he gets better. Leukemia is serious stuff!


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> I know its Halloween and all but dam




Those of us who live for Halloween, the month of October and happen to be Undertaker fans, approved that Kane and Undertaker message.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Retiring and publicly announcing you have something as terrible as leukaemia are two very, very different things.
> 
> Watching stars over the years announce their retirements due to injury etc. has often been sad, but this is another level and shouldn't have been treated in the same way in my opinion. I mean how can anyone with a heart give any sort of a fuck about the rest of the show now?


I imagine thought process is it's to give folk time to calm down and not to end on a total downer. You don't want him to announce he has cancer then tell folk to go home. Really there's no good place to make that announcement though.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Emmanuelle said:


> I honestly feel bad for Roman. What I can't stand is the fact that some of the people who were chanting "Thank you, Roman!" right now were also chanting "F**k you, Roman!", "STFU!" and "Go away!" on the Raw after WrestleMania 33. I would have never chanted those things in the first place, but some people just like to be hypocrites.




That’s such a dumb thing to say. We as fans are aloud to dislike wrestlers. We’re also aloud to be pissed at something like cancer. You can’t fucking connect the two you stupid mark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Goddamn, I missed this Ronda Rousey segment last week. She ended Nikki!

Heyman looks shook up, he knows Roman and his extended family for a long time I think.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

Trophies said:


> What if they give Lesnar the title for a year again?


He will. I told everyone this would happen immediately after Roman's announcement when everyone was hoping it would be one of their favorites.

It was abundantly obvious.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I hope Strowman wins this, Brock really doesn't need the title at this point.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

​


Emmanuelle said:


> I honestly feel bad for Roman. What I can't stand is the fact that some of the people who were chanting "Thank you, Roman!" right now were also chanting "F**k you, Roman!", "STFU!" and "Go away!" on the Raw after WrestleMania 33. I would have never chanted those things in the first place, but some people just like to be hypocrites.


It's all in fun, nobody wishes harm to any of these ppl in real life. At least I hope not.

They put their bodies on the line for our entertainment, it' much appreciated even the ones I don't like.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Emmanuelle said:


> I honestly feel bad for Roman. What I can't stand is the fact that some of the people who were chanting "Thank you, Roman!" right now were also chanting "F**k you, Roman!", "STFU!" and "Go away!" on the Raw after WrestleMania 33. I would have never chanted those things in the first place, but some people just like to be hypocrites.


Difference between hating the character, and hating the man behind it. People DESPISE Roman the character, but not many despise Joe the man.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I think it makes sense for Lesnar to win the belt back, since Braun has the MITB briefcase in his back pocket. 

I'd have Lesnar drop the belt to Rollins or Balor and then Braun cashes in on whichever one.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Emmanuelle said:


> I honestly feel bad for Roman. What I can't stand is the fact that some of the people who were chanting "Thank you, Roman!" right now were also chanting "F**k you, Roman!", "STFU!" and "Go away!" on the Raw after WrestleMania 33. I would have never chanted those things in the first place, but some people just like to be hypocrites.




No babe, the “fuck you roman” chants were for the character, the “thank you roman” chants were for the man battling cancer. What did you expect them to do? Continuing booing him after him saying he has cancer for continuity?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I think it makes sense for Lesnar to win the belt back, since Braun has the MITB briefcase in his back pocket.
> 
> I'd have Lesnar drop the belt to Rollins or Balor and then Braun cashes in on whichever one.


Braun used his MITB already.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

bradatar said:


> That’s such a dumb thing to say. We as fans are aloud to dislike wrestlers. We’re also aloud to be pissed at something like cancer. You can’t fucking connect the two you stupid mark.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You better watch your mouth. A "F**k you!" chant is horrible.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Evolution ended up being a pretty underwhelming card. 'History making' indeed.

If it wasn't for the fiery Bella/Ronda promo last week it would been a hell of a wash.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I think it makes sense for Lesnar to win the belt back, since Braun has the MITB briefcase in his back pocket.
> 
> I'd have Lesnar drop the belt to Rollins or Balor and then Braun cashes in on whichever one.




You haven’t been paying attention lol, he hasn’t had that briefcase in weeks. He cashed it in at Hell in a Cell and lost...


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Emmanuelle said:


> I honestly feel bad for Roman. What I can't stand is the fact that some of the people who were chanting "Thank you, Roman!" right now were also chanting "F**k you, Roman!", "STFU!" and "Go away!" on the Raw after WrestleMania 33. I would have never chanted those things in the first place, but some people just like to be hypocrites.


Bad take, dude. Bad take.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Emmanuelle said:


> I honestly feel bad for Roman. What I can't stand is the fact that some of the people who were chanting "Thank you, Roman!" right now were also chanting "F**k you, Roman!", "STFU!" and "Go away!" on the Raw after WrestleMania 33. I would have never chanted those things in the first place, but some people just like to be hypocrites.


Stop conflating two things. The fact that Roman makes for garbage tv and people dont want to see him doesn't mean they can't have sympathy because he has cancer. The fact that you are trying to mix the two is sick.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Emmanuelle said:


> You better watch your mouth. A "F**k you!" chant is horrible.




Fuck off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I think it makes sense for Lesnar to win the belt back, since Braun has the MITB briefcase in his back pocket.
> 
> I'd have Lesnar drop the belt to Rollins or Balor and then Braun cashes in on whichever one.


Nope. Braun already cashed in his MITB for a title match at HIAC and it was wasted. Braun should just win at Crown Jewel.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I just saw the replay of Roman's Speech, I had to eat dinner

I choked up when I saw Rollins try hard not to cry


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brock better not win the title back fFS


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Did Dana lose some weight or something? Looking a little better.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Emmanuelle said:


> I honestly feel bad for Roman. What I can't stand is the fact that some of the people who were chanting "Thank you, Roman!" right now were also chanting "F**k you, Roman!", "STFU!" and "Go away!" on the Raw after WrestleMania 33. I would have never chanted those things in the first place, but some people just like to be hypocrites.


We wanted his character, card placement, and booking philosophy to change. We didn't want him to contract a life threatening illness.

Are Roman Haters, and I include myself in that, hyperbolic at times? Of course. But no one in there right mind was wishing leukemia upon him.

We can hate a fictional character and want him to "go away" without wishing ill upon the man who portrayed him.

I want the Rose character in Star Wars to get killed off, I don't want the actress who plays her strung up as well.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yep, figured Heyman would be shook. Man has got a wife and kids too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just tuned in. Damn. Hope he beats this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This has been such a weird feeling show.

:mj2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This might be the first Heyman promo in months I'm actually paying attention to lol.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Did Dana lose some weight or something? Looking a little better.


Yeah she did, she's lost a good bit of flab in the last ~6 weeks


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

A few people's emotional intelligence level is on full display seeing some of the reactions to Reigns' battle with leukemia. I hope everyone realizes that at ABSOLUTE WORST Roman Reigns has simply failed to entertain you as a performer.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Braun used his MITB already.


Ohhh... I just started watching again last week.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> Yeah she did, she's lost a good bit of flab in the last ~6 weeks




My wife noticed the same. Looking good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If the Universal Champion is the best in the world, what does that make the winner of the World Cup? :aries2


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Brock face turn?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Paul is so damn good at transitioning it's amazing


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

WrestlingOracle said:


> A few people's emotional intelligence level is on full display seeing some of the reactions to Reigns' battle with leukemia. I hope everyone realizes that at ABSOLUTE WORST Roman Reigns has simply failed to entertain you as a performer.


No, Vincent Kennedy McMahon failed to entertain me. Roman was just dealing with the cards he was dealt by Vince.


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

Emmanuelle said:


> I honestly feel bad for Roman. What I can't stand is the fact that some of the people who were chanting "Thank you, Roman!" right now were also chanting "F**k you, Roman!", "STFU!" and "Go away!" on the Raw after WrestleMania 33. I would have never chanted those things in the first place, but some people just like to be hypocrites.


What exactly do you expect them to do? Say nothing? Carry on booing him like before? It's not hypocrisy to wish the man well in his fight against Cancer when you previously heckled his shit booking/character progression. They're pretty different things.

What I can't stand is the idea that some people would use this as some pathetic way to try and get back at people who hated his WWE character. The only thing that matters now is the man's health. Whether you cheered him, booed him, told him to fuck off it doesn't matter. Everybody should be wishing him well. I know I am.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

heyman is just amazing on the mic


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how half of Heyman's promo seemed to be out of character and the other was fully in character.

"You're not even the same species as Brock Lesnar" :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'll be pissed if they give the title back to Bork.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Drew to become a Heyman guy or they make this triple threat and Drew wins..poor Braun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh of course, at Crown jewel its gonna two guys the fans hate right now fighting for the title, god would it kill Vince to give us someone we like as champion? just once? Why not put Rollins in that match? why not put McIntyre in there? Why these two boring fucks that have constantly had their face in the main event scene for the last 2 years?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Braun has really slimmed down. Looks to be in fantastic shape.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I beg to the wrestling Gods above, please don’t put that belt back on Brock Lesnar. It took a year and a half to get the damn thing off him.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

My boy DREW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh hello Drew :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braun is going to be champ. :fuckyeah


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Drew :mark:


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

So braun is face again ?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

paul heyman gonna get these hands for dehumanizing :braun

not even the same species dat's racist


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Roman Beta has entered the scene!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice kick.

So Braun is a face again. He should have never turned heel in the first damn place.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

“...all over Crown Jewel” 

Making it so obvious


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Drew.

:bjpenn


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Braun for sure going to cost Drew and Dolph the titles tonight.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Drew and Dolph drop the titles tonight to end the show on a high note.

Drew inserted to title match at Crodwn Jewel and becomes champion.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, Braun is a babyface again


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wait... when did y'all turn on Braun? 

When I stopped watching in May, I did say BRAUN needs to change up his post-match antics because they were gonna get stale.

I guess they did....


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Braun Strowman is past his expiration date at this point


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Braun for sure going to cost Drew and Dolph the titles tonight.




Ez just hoping they don’t toss Drew into Braun’s match..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Himiko said:


> Ha. As if. All these years he wouldn’t return and do the favour, offer him a multi million deal and all of a sudden it’s “Oh, okay I’ll do this favour for you bud, but you owe me!”
> 
> [emoji849]


That is something he would do, but go ahead and call me naive I can take it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Trophies said:


> “...all over Crown Jewel”
> 
> Making it so obvious


I'm just waiting for someone to say they are going to dismember their opponent at Crown Jewel.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Drew and Braun are tweeners. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Emmanuelle said:


> I honestly feel bad for Roman. What I can't stand is the fact that some of the people who were chanting "Thank you, Roman!" right now were also chanting "F**k you, Roman!", "STFU!" and "Go away!" on the Raw after WrestleMania 33. I would have never chanted those things in the first place, but some people just like to be hypocrites.


Because most wrestling fans can separate the character and the real person.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

You know in the past, the news of something like this would crash the forum.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Pronk255 said:


> Drew and Dolph drop the titles tonight to end the show on a high note.
> 
> Drew inserted to title match at Crodwn Jewel and becomes champion.


This would be awesome.

I'm not some new Drew fan. I was a huge Chosen One fan when he debuted in the WWE. 

Had him as an avi and in my first sig on this site as well. 

Anyways, would love to see his journey come full circle in the E!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Saudi Arabia is getting the title match to crown a new Universal Champion? This show is disgusting on every level.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I dont see main event talent in Drew McIntyre.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I dont see main event talent in Drew McIntyre.


Get some binoculars. 

Joking... :laugh:


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

To the people trying to guilt trip in this thread just fuck off. Just because you didn't want to see Roman on tv doesn't mean you somehow wished he got cancer. I'm sure many people hopes he beats this. I just hope WWE handles this with care because they easily have shown they will flaunt make a wish kids out to you which is disgusting. Get well Roman


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Man, I think Drew's gonna be a massive star. I'm gonna predict a big match for him at next year's Mania. I'm planning on taking a Scottish flag (my Mum is full Scottish and I'm half) for him :lol


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I dont see main event talent in Drew McIntyre.


Not yet, but he can be, he's just got to be placed in the right program to get to that spot.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Apologies for not typing all of this in my first post, and I am tired, as I said. I'm still scrolling through the thread.

My condition isn't deadly, but because of how horrible it is, along with what me & my dad have been through because of my mom & sister, I've thought about death many times, homicide & suicide. Still hoping to never have to do any of it....

I also have a cousin & friend who've had cancer. Glad they didn't die from it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054528344337735680


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :mark: wens3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Give Drew the title! :mark


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So Braun is back to being a face. :mase

I <3 Brock, but there's literally no viable excuse for Braun to not win the belt, especially now that Roman's gone for the foreseeable future.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I haven't been as impressed with Drew as some people. I see the potential, but he still has a ways to go in my view.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler, the Geek's Geek :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Imagine Elias trolled Roman..Jesus the heat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

OMG Elias didn't say "hello I am Elias" he just said hello :lmao

EDIT: LOL he said it after the guitar solo dammit hahah.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

This Elias act got old fast


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

KING OF SONG STYLE, BAYBAY! :trips9


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Smash the guitar over his head Elias 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So Apollo is the heel right?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It’s been really difficult getting into this episode after the Roman news, and even harder because they keep recapping the segment


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They should give the title to Bruan the let Drew win it from him at the RR


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I like Apollo. Wish they gave him a shot to really show all he can do.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Elias is awful.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

You know what would be a great way to reward Elias for being one of the very few consistently over talents in the entire company? Giving him the IC Title instead of pointless feuds that go nowhere. :armfold


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Apollo Crews left TWW when?

Anyways, he's someone whose potential I've always liked and would like to see in the IC title picture soon.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

63 members and 84 guests? 

What happened to this place (Raw thread on Monday nights) ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Angle shirt is pretty sick.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Graves is such a shitty heel why the fuck does he hate Elias 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Elias has a theme?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Emmanuelle said:


> Elias is awful.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> 63 members and 84 guests?
> 
> What happened to this place (Raw thread on Monday nights) ?


The announcement at the top of the show really sub-dued the thread for the rest of the night, and understandably so.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Graves is such a shitty heel why the fuck does he hate Elias
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WTF are you listening to. Graves is the best commentator they have and is a great heel


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> 63 members and 84 guests?
> 
> What happened to this place (Raw thread on Monday nights) ?


WWE's booking?

:draper2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kurt you couldn't sound more like you're reading off a teleprompter if you tired, jesus christ....


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jason Jordan is a guy I'd like to see in the World Cup Tournament.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Can't just give Angle his list of guys to put over and let him do it himself instead of a painful script read? Angle can certainly talk.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Himiko said:


> It’s been really difficult getting into this episode after the Roman news, and even harder because they keep recapping the segment [emoji53]


Yeah, I agree. I wish they'd stop recapping it, it upsets me all over again


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kurt is even less entertaining than Corbin.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> The announcement at the top of the show really sub-dued the thread for the rest of the night, and understandably so.


I considered that, but I thought it was like that normally for some time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Kurt you couldn't sound more like you're reading off a teleprompter if you tired, jesus christ....


they all do


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This best in the world stuff has to stop! That is what the WWE and Universal champions are for.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Emmanuelle said:


> Kurt is even less entertaining than Corbin.


yeah what happened to him, when he was GM years ago, he was awesome. he is just half-assing it now


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

All these pre recorded promos tonight are much worse than usual. It couldn’t be more obvious they’re reading from a teleprompter, and badly.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Raw's been way worse than SmackDown ever since the 2016 brand split.

Birthday, stop replying to me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So Apollo's push lasted about a week


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Emmanuelle said:


> Raw's been way worse than SmackDown ever since the 2016 brand split.
> 
> Birthday, stop replying to me.


stop making embarrassing posts then


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah what happened to him, when he was GM years ago, he was awesome. he is just half-assing it now


Noone is allowed to cut their own work no matter who they are.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Is Elias a face now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Alexander_G said:


> Noone is allowed to cut their own work no matter who they are.


that is not true and also irrelvent to the point. You can have written down lines and still read them like its obvious you are not reading lines written for you


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Corbin was such a badass on SDL.

Him being the acting Raw GM is terrible. 

They couldn't have found a better option?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Damn they’ve done a shit load of heel/face turns the past few weeks lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh shit, an Elias face turn?!? :mark

EDIT: It's happening! :WOO Now pull a Schiavone and GIVE THAT MAN THE BELT!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Elias' song cheered me up a bit tbh :lol

I can't believe I'm cheering for Elias LOL.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

And Elias just turned face!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Don't tell me this is a face turn.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So the Elias full face turn is happening.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd mark if Corbin got attacked by a random person every week.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Elias' best performance with a guitar in his hands


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Elias is probably just a tweener


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Glad to see Elias getting to turn face, it'll be great to see him get back in the ring to hopefully pick up some good wins and hopefully challenge for the IC Championship.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It looks like Elias just turned babyface there :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

In all fairness they actually developed Elias as a character and he could make a great tweener face 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I read that Cena and Bryan are refusing to go to Saudi Arabia  I wonder if that’s true... coz Cena is a corporate robot suck up, and Bryan has a WWE title match at Crown Jewel


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054551785312935937


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> that is not true and also irrelvent to the point. You can have written down lines and still read them like its obvious you are not reading lines written for you


That is true, but then something did happen to Kurt since those old days when he could cut loose and I don't think he's ever fully adjusted to stuff being written for him so I don't think it's totally his fault, he's just not good at these kind of segments and it shows.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

She was really the longest reigning womens champ? lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> She was really the longest reigning womens champ? lol




No. Longest reigning Diva’s champion. It only happened because they wanted to break AJ Lee’s record

And for what it’s worth, if anyone cares: 
Longest reigning Raw women’s champion - Alexa Bliss 
Longest reigning Smackdown women’s champion - Charlotte Flair 
Longest reigning original Women’s champion - Fabulous Moolah


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like Nikki has missed some cardio days...


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

These two are worse than Eva Marie.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This storyline is so forced.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SHOOOOOOT NIKKI GET HER 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> This storyline is so forced.


none of them can act a lick

its night and day how bad this feud vs how great the Becky and Charlotte feud is


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronda looking THICC!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I must break you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Well that entire segment was terrible.

These two are awful.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

First ever contract signing in WWE that didn't end in a brawl.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Please for the love of god. Let the Goddess of the WWE Alexa Bliss soon reign once again and forever atop the Raw Womens Division.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

finalnight said:


> First ever contract signing in WWE that didn't end in a brawl.




HISTORIC!!!!!!


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

And this company wants this to main event Evolution?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Alexander_G said:


> And this company wants this to main event Evolution?




If WWE genuinely give a crap about this Women’s Evolution, Charlotte and Becky will main event


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn, Dean had that real stiff staring out look that I get when I am trying to hold it together for someone. Props to him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How many championships does Vacant have?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dean and Seth y'all gotta carry the ball boys!!!


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

The Bella’s are so bad they make me like Rousey. I need a tequila.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seeing Dean & Seth struggling to hold themselves together is heartbreaking  Dean's voice almost breaking when he spoke


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ambrollins and Ziggintyre must save this shitty show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This Raw feels like it's been going forever. Been such a weird show.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Rollins is gutting me. I just want to give him a hug.

I hope RAW has a happy ending and Shield lite wins the belts.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> How many championships does Vacant have?


Shhh, don't discuss that or HHH will challenge Vacant at Mania.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Tamina vs Dana vs Nia vs Ember....they aren't even trying anymore.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

My girl Dana looking good.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Nia? Dana? Tamina?

:beckylol

Awful.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Where tf is Alexa? I love Mandy on Smackdown and she's been holding me over for a bit, but she's no Bliss. She still injured? At least let her come out and manage.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they're actually putting Sasha and Bayley vs Riot Squad on the ppv? You mean we get to see the match we get nearly every week on Raw on PPV now? Thats so awesome! but this time Natalya is threw into the mix! wow! that makes the match so much more exciting! This match is sure to be different from thier other 5000048893 matches.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> My girl Dana looking good.


She's on the Alicia Foxx career projection. Will somehow manage to hold a roster spot down for better than a decade god knows why.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> Where tf is Alexa? I love Mandy on Smackdown and she's been holding me over for a bit, but she's no Bliss. She still injured? At least let her come out and manage.


Didnt Bliss get injuried


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

GloriousLunatic said:


> She's on the Alicia Foxx career projection. Will somehow manage to hold a roster spot down for better than a decade god knows why.


i can think of 4 reasons

2 in her shirt

2 in the back of her pants


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This right here is why the WWE would NEVER fake a cancer angle with Roman.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> i can think of 4 reasons
> 
> 2 in her shirt
> 
> 2 in the back of her pants


two giant implants and a "meh" ass. 

She sucks. So does Alicia Fox.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Titus seems like a great dude.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> two giant implants and a "meh" ass.
> 
> She sucks. So does Alicia Fox.


her ass is better than a "meh" 

her fake boobs are two sizes too big at least


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Seth Freakin Rollins about to become a 2 time double champion. Held the WWE and US title together, and now the IC and tag titles together. That’s hella impressive!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Titus O'Neill got DA LOOK and he can talk and it pisses me off he's a lower midcarder at most in Vince's mind because he grabbed Vince's arm one time


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I haven't watched. How much of this is worth watching besides Roman's announcement which is a given that I'll watch.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> her ass is better than a "meh"
> 
> her fake boobs are two sizes too big at least


To each their own. She's too tubby for me, especially in a company that has girls like Bliss, Mandy Zelina etc.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> To each their own. She's too tubby for me, especially in a company that has girls like Bliss, Mandy Zelina etc.


she's lost a lot of that weight she had 2 months ago


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> I haven't watched. How much of this is worth watching besides Roman's announcement which is a given that I'll watch.


Braun turning back face, and Drew attacking him. Elias turned face (we think). It's been a really odd feeling show, though since the Reigns announcement.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Damn Alicia is tall.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Why men cancer get no attention?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> I haven't watched. How much of this is worth watching besides Roman's announcement which is a given that I'll watch.


Nothing you missed, just the last match will be good


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> I haven't watched. How much of this is worth watching besides Roman's announcement which is a given that I'll watch.


It's an episode of RAW, pretty much all you need to know really.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

A girl as tall and lanky as Alicia Fox should not where heels. She looks like a monster.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

3 babes :book

and then Fox pulled up lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Foxx is a tall-ass Velociraptor


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

WWE universe, let me introduce Charly's HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE MOUF wens3


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Alicia Fox is god damn terrible, whos dick is she sucking to keep a job there for over a decade?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Alicia scared the fugg otta me popping up on camera being so much taller than the other women. 

I knew she had long legs but dayum!!!

I just had to see those heels and they didn't even look that tall...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The3 said:


> Why men cancer get no attention?


Connors cure is pretty big


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Alicia Fox :allen the cringe is real


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Empress said:


> I hope RAW has a happy ending and Shield lite wins the belts.


Me too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054557053191118848


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn, look at JoJo's ass... been awhile my dear.

Anyone know if Bray is still tappin' that?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder if LSDean and Rollins are winning the tag titles now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently Bliss has a concussion, so that segment probably was made to set up Alicia replacing Alexa


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I wonder if LSDean and Ambrose are winning the tag titles now.


If tehy do wonder if that means Drew will be added to teh title match at crown jewel and will win


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder what they'll do with Dean & Seth now. I bet they had plans now they have to rewrite everything, now they don't have to worry about The Shield. I assume tonight will be the last time they'll come out to the Shield theme and the gear.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

The build to this match has been a gigantic disappointment. When they first announced Trish v Alexa I was hyped. Alexa not even on the go-home show! What a joke.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> she's lost a lot of that weight she had 2 months ago


Like I said I'm not crazy about her. As far as a random bar slut to fuck? Yea shes fine..but she's got nothing on some others that I mentioned in my last post. And those are just off the top of my head.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It really is weird how everytime the Shield reunites something bad happens. It's incredible at this point when you really think about it. Obviously, tonight's news is way worse than any of the other things that happened when the Shield reunited in the past, but still. It's uncanny at this point.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

I somehow doubt that Stone Cold is the smartest WWE superstar :bryanlol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm thinking Braun will get involved and cause a DQ win for Seth & Dean.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> Like I said I'm not crazy about her. As far as a random bar slut to fuck? Yea shes fine..but she's got nothing on some others that I mentioned in my last post. And those are just off the top of my head.


id be fine with alexa mandy zelina or dana :trump3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> I somehow doubt that Stone Cold is the smartest WWE superstar :bryanlol


yeah lol

We all know its probably Chris Havard


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Alicia comments :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054562311837442049


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah lol
> 
> We all know its probably Chris Havard


umm lanny poffo DUH


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Come on Dean & Seth <3


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Alicia just gets crazier and crazier.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

They better not use Roman's cancer as a way to get the belts on Seth and Dean


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh gee look another commercial.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> umm lanny poffo DUH


Chris Havard is a legit Havard grad and does work with brain trauma research.


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

Can you imagine the heat if Amborse turns on Rollins before the end of the night?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Apparently Bliss has a concussion, so that segment probably was made to set up Alicia replacing Alexa


She's just falling apart now. I hope she'll be alright.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I love Alicia Fox! Solid work and cracks me up when she goes crazy lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Apparently Bliss has a concussion, so that segment probably was made to set up Alicia replacing Alexa


Oh, what happened to her?


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

spagbol said:


> Can you imagine the heat if Amborse turns on Rollins before the end of the night?


If Reigns is out it might actually be best to pull the trigger now. There's no real need to keep the reunion going now that they don't need the buffer it provided.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dean and Drew have nothing to do for Crown Jewel do they? Why don’t they just throw those 2 into that boring Universal title match, make it somewhat interesting


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> id be fine with alexa mandy zelina or dana :trump3


Fair enough but I'll take those three above Dana easy.

Throw Lana in there too I forgot about her. Alexa #1 though for me.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's weird that Dean and Drew have no match at Crown Jewel. Two awesome guys with nothing to do. Meh.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Dean seems to actually be quite a big more muscular than Seth now. Seth is looking smaller while Dean has gotten hard on the roids.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Drew is a damn machine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Another ad break now? REALLY????


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Would Dean be booed if he would turn on Seth tonight?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Waaaay too many commercials.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm drunk asf.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Emmanuelle said:


> Would Dean be booed if he would turn on Seth tonight?




Heavily.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HOLY FUCK.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Emmanuelle said:


> Would Dean be booed if he would turn on Seth tonight?


Is this a serious question?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If Braun doesn't cost the champs the match tonight and they still lose, I'd like to see Ziggler turn on McIntyre.

Call it bad booking, but they need to go their separate ways sooner than later and McIntyre needs to be fully face.

Having to look over his shoulders for Braun and Dolph could be compelling TV.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Emmanuelle said:


> Would Dean be booed if he would turn on Seth tonight?


yes but i'd be shocked if they did that tonight. would be nuclear heat imo though


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Loud Burn it Down chants.

:mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Emmanuelle said:


> Would Dean be booed if he would turn on Seth tonight?


I was thinking earlier that no way Dean turns no...

If they pulled the turn tonight... I think the place would riot.

Pure anarchy!!!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Kill them Braub


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just reading through the reactions to Roman's announcement. Some pretty vile comments there which just confirms there are some truly sick individuals who post among us. Life and death matters are nothing to be flippant about. A part of me expected more vitriol, but thankfully most here are still human.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

It's pandemonium! *Gorilla voice*


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Kill them all Braun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

As big as Drew is, he honestly still looks like a little bitch next to Braun.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

These men are all over each other!!! - Renee Young


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I hope they strike while the iron is hot with Drew McIntyre. They’ve failed to do that so many times - Braun Strowman, Rusev, etc.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dolph back to rock bottom.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Good shit Vince, good shit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

YEEEEEEEEEEEES :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Drew is def getting added to teh main event title match


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It’s kinda funny that despite the thousands of witnesses, and all the cameras, that if the Ref doesn’t see it then it doesn’t count


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Dean finally got a belt


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HOLY FUCK. DEAN TURNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

THEY FUCKING DID IT HAHAHAHAHAHAAGAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

IT HAPPENED!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dean...now? unkshock


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OMG... they let it happen....


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Noooooooo! Dean why?!!!!!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

What the fuck


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dual champions? :tripsscust 

I'd much rather see a less pushed team with the titles.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

AHHHHHHHHHH THE FUCK DEAN!!!!!!!

Did Dean just do that without realising he was doing it???? Cos he said "WHAT?!" after he did it.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :wow


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't.:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Pronk255 said:


> yes but i'd be shocked if they did that tonight. would be nuclear heat imo though


Nuclear Launch detected.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The crowd is shocked. So it worked.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Huh? Well there’s that.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ref bump: ✔
Fuckery: ✔
Shield capitalizing to win the titles: ✔

Shame that this cements Dean-O as a face. OH SHIT, NEVERMIND THEN! :WOO


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Nuclear Launch detected.


WWE must construct more pylons


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How does Dean ever go back to being a face after this????

:lmao :lmao :lmao

ON THE NIGHT ROMAN REIGNS SAYS HE HAS CANCER.

:trips8


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

THAT HEAT.

GOAT heel.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

WWE couldn't wait a damn week to do this?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HAHAHA I FUCKIN' CALLED IT!!!


----------



## cdyson (Jul 23, 2018)

Kids crying lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

You were my brother Anakin/Dean!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

heel dean is always better


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ha. That is hilarious. NOW he decides to turn. After winning a title, which is what he’s been complaining about this whole time.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

He just turned on his partner whom he just won back he tag titles with?!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Great another stat padding reign. And some of you say the Shield isn't overpushed. :heston


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

This is awesome...did not expect this tonight after Roman.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

It's an emotional night for The Shield brothers. :mj2


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

They are finding the best people in the crowd lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Holy shit I am legit shocked they did this tonight.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I don’t get it. What’s the angle? Why’s he doing this? Why Dean?! God damn you! :cuss:


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Now This is A HEEL TURN !!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

THANK YOU, DEAN AMBROSE!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:clap


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

watch next week dean will put romun over by saying something like "with romun out of the picture i knew it was the perfect time" or something dumb


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Holy shit this took fucking balls to pull this tonight :wow


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yo Renee, who's man is this??


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If they were doing this tonight why did they have Dolf and Drew drop the titles? They could of kept the titles and have Dean turn because they lost.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This is one of the best heel turns I've ever seen. And I hate this company.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Himiko said:


> Ha. That is hilarious. NOW he decides to turn. After winning a title, which is what he’s been complaining about this whole time.


and he left the title


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ASSHOLE chants.

:trips8


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

haha, look at these salty asses


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So... why did they give them the titles then? ... are the titles gonna be vacant now? 

Another title win for Vacant! That guy is on a roll tonight!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Push "Mean Dean" to the moon!!!

With Seth FREAKIN Rollins right beside him!!!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The crowd hates Ambrose right now. Never thought that would happen.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

You know its good when they keep having to bleep out the crowd.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

So the belts are vacated


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

WHY

WHY

WHY

:sodone


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

That was fucking brutal and actually bummed me out.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dean 3:16 was just born baybay!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sorry @Showstopper, I couldn't resist. >


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Very tame crowd that they didn't throw any food or drinks on Dean.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Now that’s how you send the crowd home on a high note.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

That was probably the most real heat I've seen in a long time. 

Like really long.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wasn't expecting Dean to turn tonight, it's kinda stupid that they just won the tag titles though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dean is an awesome heel already


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That last shot of Seth laying there :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

someone pls gif that kid in the red hat shaking his head :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Worst week to do this.

Crowd was already drained after Roman's promo.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Bombs away!

RIP The Shield. Again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So them winning was completely pointless as they will have to relinquish the titles. Guess there will be a tag team tournament now. This is so transparent.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Himiko said:


> So... why did they give them the titles then? ... are the titles gonna be vacant now?
> 
> Another title win for Vacant! That guy is on a roll tonight!


I guess because it made it truly unexpected. I mean the night Reigns legitimately announces he has cancer, him and Dean winning the tag titles also just seems like a foregone conclusion of end the night happy for the Shield. That was a good work to end a show that started off too real.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think they won the titles to make the turn look unlikely to happen. I enjoyed it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

What a fucking heel turn. Amazing. And very shocking considering everything that went down tonight.


----------



## KingBear (Jan 17, 2017)

Diamond cutter right on the concrete floor. :frown2:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So either the titles are vacated, or they’re gonna be forced to defend them together, or else Seth can find a new partner, or ... yeah they’ll probably just be vacated.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Dean is an awesome heel already


Now he gets to put those excellent promo skills to work in his proper alignment.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Rollins looked so out of it. Talk about nuclear heat. It did take balls to pull this heel turn tonight. I would've gone with the happy ending but we'll see.

I've never seen Dean booed like that. So intense. Blood lust. But :lol at those fans who were cheering him.

Looks like Rollins is made as the top babyface.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

That could be his Stone Cold moment.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Best episode of RAW in years?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They found a way to get Dean heat for a very long time. WOW.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow. That was real AF. Really cool and brutal turn. Seth vs Dean is going to burn it ALL down.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Himiko said:


> So... why did they give them the titles then? ... are the titles gonna be vacant now?
> 
> Another title win for Vacant! That guy is on a roll tonight!


Hail to the king, baybay:










:tucky


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

EMGESP said:


> That could be his Stone Cold moment.


Exactly!


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Got a heel reaction too. Not like Becky’s turn.


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

Empress said:


> Looks like Rollins is made as the top babyface.


That's Braun.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I am spent after that RAW. First RAW in many months I watched pretty much the whole way through.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tag titles buried even more than the Braun/Nicholas debacle. Dean throws it down. So valuable they are. :lol They should just discontinue them.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Since Drew is moving on to a singles feud with Braun, and the Shield aren’t together, maybe we can finally have a Revival or an AOP title run now


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

We will have to see how this story plays out and if it will stay on a unique track or flatten into some contrived angle, but I haven't seen Vince attempt to orchestrate anything this "outside the comfort zone" in years.

Hell, if these cards are played right, this could end up being the most successful heel turn in years. Wishful thinking from an old-school fan though...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054571827463254016


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm definitely about to start a new WWE 2K19 Universe mode after tonight.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I want to like the turn... but ugh it feels wrong. Not sure if the turn should be applauded for going there or being disappointed Raw started with the eug being pulled out and ending with a gut shot. Oi.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054569865313366016


Empress said:


> WWE couldn't wait a damn week to do this?


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:reigns :rollins :ambrose :vince

See y'all next week.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Alexander_G said:


> Bombs away!
> 
> 
> 
> RIP The Shield. Again.




Ha! Sue me for being old, but I “hear” Vera Lynn singing the end to “Dr Strangelove”. Which was fitting considering the Shield is done for now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm sure Roman gave it his blessing and it will give Seth and Dean an even bigger stage to showcase their abilities.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Never forget how idiotic Ronda looked pointing up at the Wrestlemania sign when she turned up at the Rumble


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So I assume this culminates in Seth murdering Dean at Mania.


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

*That was one of the best Raws in years*

Drew/Braun and Seth/Dean both have the potential to be fantastic feuds. I hope Roman gets well soon but I think WWE has made the best out of a horrible situation.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Seems like Vince pushed the emergency button and rewrote (or just sped up) everything. Dean-Seth and Braun-Drew will headline Raw for the next 4-5 months.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> So them winning was completely pointless as they will have to relinquish the titles. Guess there will be a tag team tournament now. This is so transparent.


they had to get the tiles off Drew and Dolph to get Drew in the title match


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> I want to like the turn... but ugh it feels wrong. Not sure if the turn should be applauded for going there or being disappointed Raw started with the eug being pulled out and ending with a gut shot. Oi.


I think time and the story progression will tell. If this is literally all just to do a generic heel turn over Seth calling himself "The Architect" and Dean going crazy over that or some generic b.s., yeah this was bad timing but this could also be a catalyst for a white-hot heel here with the right storyline progression. We will see how deep WWE goes. 

Usually I wouldn't give them the benefit of the doubt here, but the fact that Vince even thought to do this tonight makes me think there are plans. if this is just a 2 program, generic feud though, just more evidence of Vince's insanity.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm surprised as hell they actually turned Dean. :mark 

Still as I said earlier it's the right move, and really one thats been needed for a while.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

finalnight said:


> So I assume this culminates in Seth murdering Dean at Mania.




Well that’s like 5/6 months away


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054569865313366016
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking.


He certainly did drill him with that one.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Despite the fact that it’s a tad bit nonsensical, let’s all be thankful that they’re FINALLY making progress and doing something interesting


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> they had to get the tiles off Drew and Dolph to get Drew in the title match


That was also a crucial component to the turn. Going forward, I doubt WWE has this level of ingenuity, but the titles could also be used by Dean to lock in Seth to this tag team when Seth just wants to kill Dean. Maybe they defend every week, but Dean keeps causing DQs just to torment Seth who wants the team to end? Sort of a "lunatic outplanning The Architect" thing?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Roman Reigns opening promo (but NOT him getting leukemia again )

- Kurt Angle backstage promo

- Paul Heyman/Braun Strowman/Drew McIntyre segment + attack

- Drew McIntyre/Dolph Ziggler backstage interview

- Elias/Baron Corbin concert performance segment + Elias hitting Corbin with a guitar to turn face

- Nikki Bella slapping Ronda Rousey hard in the face for real

- Trish Stratus/Lita/Alicia Fox/Mickie James backstage interview + brawl

- Dean Ambrose/Seth Rollins backstage promo

- Dolph Ziggler/Drew McIntyre vs Seth Rollins/Dean Ambrose for the Raw Tag titles

- Dean Ambrose turning heel on Seth Rollins mark


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: That was one of the best Raws in years*

Only liked the main event match and the aftermath, which I LOVED. The rest was shit.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> I want to like the turn... but ugh it feels wrong. Not sure if the turn should be applauded for going there or being disappointed Raw started with the eug being pulled out and ending with a gut shot. Oi.




Sometimes Vince remembers good storytelling. Shock value, rile them up. Roman doesn’t want the fans sad and feeling sorry for him. I’m sure Roman knew the ending and probably loved the idea. I liked the surprise and not ending on a sad note. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

EMGESP said:


> That could be his Stone Cold moment.





EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Dean 3:16 was just born baybay!!!








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054570142921707521


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> they had to get the tiles off Drew and Dolph to get Drew in the title match


Think about this. Why? WWE seems to have no trouble with dual champions.

If Drew and Dolph had to lose, let them lose to a team that will remain a team. This just pissed all over the titles. Titles so "prestigious" that they are vacated the following week. I suppose they could have a perfunctory defense where one immediately clobbers the other one. Just more evidence of how RAW has destroyed their tag titles.

Another thought. D&D are entitled to a rematch. Watch them win it back all in the name of stat padding. fpalm


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: That was one of the best Raws in years*

It's been an emotional night. Whether or not the show was actually good won't matter. Wrestling fans will remember forever the roller-coaster of emotions they saw or felt tonight and that's what makes it a historic episode if not a good one


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

*Re: That was one of the best Raws in years*

It was, I am blown away by tonight. The Roman thing is truly sad and I hope he will be alright, very sad.

Elias face turn was great, Dean heel turn was one of the best segments in years and Drew/Braun is going to be amazing as well. Good things to come for Raw.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: That was one of the best Raws in years*

I haven't watched this but had several people tell me that this show wasn't good. Just because you like the last angle doesn't expiate the other 3 hours.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I know this has zero importance in the grand scheme of things, but it’ll be interesting to see how the fans respond to Roman once he returns. Will they cheer him? Or continue to still boo him after his initial return?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Dean more than likely turned tonight BECAUSE of Reigns.

Anyways, glad Dean turned...finally.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

"B..b..but the tag titles!"

Nobody fucking cares. Shut up.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Himiko said:


> I know this has zero importance in the grand scheme of things, but it’ll be interesting to see how the fans respond to Roman once he returns. Will they cheer him? Or continue to still boo him after his initial return?


He’ll definitely get a big pop when he returns. If they don’t change up his character shortly afterwards, then after people are sure he’s truly alright, it’ll most likely be back to business as usual.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: That was one of the best Raws in years*

Bad show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Losing Roman is tough but this will force WWE to elevate other guys to try and fill the void which should result in a more watchable RAW.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: That was one of the best Raws in years*

I thought it was a good show also. When I was watching it, I was thinking "Wow, is this actually a good Raw?".


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm surprised Dean turned considering I thought they might drop the story due to what happened with Reigns but nonetheless I'm excited for heel Dean.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Himiko said:


> I know this has zero importance in the grand scheme of things, but it’ll be interesting to see how the fans respond to Roman once he returns. Will they cheer him? Or continue to still boo him after his initial return?


Depends on how he's booked. It'll be like Cena returning at RR 2008, cheers for a few weeks, then everyone realizes he's still booked like Supercena and it all goes back to boos.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I want to commend WWE for starting the show with Roman's announcement. It would have been crass to tease it out for the show to try and drive up ratings.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: That was one of the best Raws in years*

The only good part for me was the mian event. The rest was pretty damn bad.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

That was a perfect ending to the show and really sets the stage on what’s to come moving forward with Raw.

It’s WWE after all, but if booked and done right, this can be the most anticipated time watching Raw in quite some time.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: That was one of the best Raws in years*



Lorromire said:


> The only good part for me was the mian event. The rest was pretty damn bad.


IMHO:
The opening was memorable and emotional, of course.
Elias beating down Baron Corbin was good.
The Bellas/Rousey segment was entertaining (though not as good as their segment last week).
Strowman's bits weren't great, but it was interesting to see that they're turning him face.


----------



## JooJCeeC (Apr 4, 2017)

*Re: That was one of the best Raws in years*

Would disagree, this Woman's PPV is coming up and what did they even do to promote the damn show. Absolute garbage of a show.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: That was one of the best Raws in years*

I saw this post before I watched Raw and I couldn't disagree more. Although that tag title match was a blast and even though the predictable Braun interference it was greatly booked all the way around. You got 2 hot feuds on Raw now. 

Let me edit that statement I enjoyed Elias blasting Corbin. Corbin is a douche whether Elias is a full blown face or not it gives him a new direction for him to go in.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

A few things stood out for me on RAW. Roman's heartfelt speech was very sad and for him to drop the Title this way had to suck. But I wish him in his recovery and hope he beats it. Looks like the directionless Balor is now going to feud with Lashley. I'm fine with that although RAW is going to need a new main event face with Roman gone.

Wonder if Ruby Riott beating Sasha Banks means the Riot Squad is going to lose at Evolution. Could careless about the DX/Brothers of Destruction segment. The booking for old-timers and their feuds are so night and day compared to the main roster. Did Elias become a face after his match against Apollo Crews? And has Braun Stroman become a face again? Lastly, we have new Tag Team Champions in Rollins and Ambrose. Only for that awesome heel turn from Ambrose. About time. He got to lay out Rollins pretty hard. Loved it. Maybe he can become the top heel now. Great way to end the show too as this week was a solid show. So does this also mean that the Tag Team Titles are going to be vacated? The Universal Title and Tag Team Titles being vacated. Let's vacate the IC Title as well Vince Russo WCW 2000 style baby.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Well that episode looked like an emotional rollercoaster, I actually have motivation to watch the show when it's repeated tonight.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The worst thing about The Shield is no one ever gets the better of them and wins a feud with them, The Shield only ever lose when they implode from within.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Was still a boring episode of Raw.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

First off I want to start off by saying Roman is in my prayers. Very emotional and shocking way to start off RAW. Right now it's not about being a fan of his, it's about supporting the guy who is battling and get leukemia back into remission.

- Balor beating Lashley was meh to say the least.

- Ruby deserved to win even though we know that the Riott Squad will lose on sunday it was still great to see her win.

- I really think that Ember will be the victor on sunday.

- Trish & Lta have found the fountain of youth, Carsuo is just perfect so that was win win interview.

- My tribute to THE BIG DOG


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Wow. For once, I'm sad I didn't watch Raw. I'll have to watch a lot of clips throughout today.

The build for Evolution was still shit, but a lot of other stuff went down.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Godspeed to Reigns. IMO it’s inappropiate to have a wrestler announce that they have cancer live on the show. It’s a huge downer for obvious reasons, which hurts the fans enjoyment of the show and makes the “fake” stuff afterwards seem out of place. To me you do that on the network on Wednesday in a sit down interview and have him hand over the title there. Then by Monday the shock of it has worn off and you can address it from a storyline perspective.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Nuff said.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Turning dean heel after what happend to roman?, that was sick. It seems they want their own ciampa in raw.

My prayers to roman too.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Dark match was a MainEvent tag match with Rhoode and Gable vs Revival. 

biggest pops of the night: Elias face turn, the like 3 minute womens fatal 4 ( :kobelol ) and Dean's turn.


Sasha match was dead as fuck.


The first RAW i've attended live and i witness the end of the Shield :banderas (before you call me an asshole, cancer sucks and i do feel bad about that)


I called the tag titles dropping once the Reigns segment ended. Not sure how many times they played it on TV but they played his announcement about 10 times in the arena, trying to milk as much as they can from it.

And we were all pissed when they teased Taker being there then got a video.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> The crowd hates Ambrose right now. Never thought that would happen.


actually, he got cheered when he turned. like a lot. :draper2


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

NotGuilty said:


> actually, he got cheered when he turned. like a lot. :draper2


I didn't hear many cheers tbh.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I didn't hear many cheers tbh.


crowd popped when he hit the dirty deeds and during the beat down, atleast the section i was sitting in.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

NotGuilty said:


> crowd popped when he hit the dirty deeds and during the beat down, atleast the section i was sitting in.


Didn't come across that way on TV. I don't doubt there were some cheers when he turned on Seth. Everyone has been waiting for Dean to finally turn.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

On second thought, Dean turning heel last night was the perfect time. You were never going to get the raw emotions of that moment back. It guaranteed nuclear heat. I liked the contrast of Rollins' previous heel turn. Seth turned when they were a family. Dean paid him back in the same manner. 

I've always liked Rollins and his in ring work. Although, the chicken shit heel stuff dragged and at times, he was just another babyface; a great all around talent but something was just missing. Last night, it just clicked; just the way he was telling Dean it was okay, expressions and looking all kinds of messed up, these nuances are something time and experience can teach you. He's learned. He's the perfect from every angle at this point. He's got a fighting heart and it's more than just having great matches each week. 

Drew vs Braun will be a good feud. Not sure where it leaves Ziggler. 

I'm glad Elias turned face and has an angle now.

Lio is annoying. Screaming "Lashley" is not good heel work. 

My other highlight is Alicia Fox randomly being 50 feet tall. :lol She was an Amazon in that ridiculous outfit. 

I'm willing to give WWE a chance that they can use this unfortunate moment to springboard into making the best of it. With the bare effort, they could put on a decent program. Not holding my breath.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Empress said:


> I've always liked Rollins and his in ring work. Although, the chicken shit heel stuff dragged and at times, he was just another babyface; a great all around talent but something was just missing. Last night, it just clicked; just the way he was telling Dean it was okay, expressions and looking all kinds of messed up, these nuances are something time and experience can teach you. He's learned. He's the perfect from every angle at this point. He's got a fighting heart and it's more than just having great matches each week.


I couldn't agree more with that analysis. I always thought I would be rooting for Dean if/when he turned heel on Seth because I like Dean more but it didn't turn out that way. Seth's character work and acting were perfect in that segment and it really made me sympathize with him. I've always appreciated Seth as a talent but I never really could connect or relate to him. But last night was different. It was heavy and it hit hard.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Empress said:


> .
> Lio is annoying. Screaming "Lashley" is not good heel work.



:banderas everyone was saying he was annoying in my section last night 


They need to change him.

DX got a decent little pop when they came out for the crowd size. No one boo'd any mention of Crown Jewel.


biggest boo of the night before the show when Michael cole came out and Graves. Renee's entrance was about as dead as the Sasha/Riot match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Empress said:


> Not sure where it leaves Ziggler.


As far away as possible hopefully :smile2:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm sure Ziggles will be fine with an IC or US run when his contract is almost up again.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Shit, that fucking sucks regardless of the character. Big year for Drew Mc coming up then i assume..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Brock said:


> As far away as possible hopefully :smile2:


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> This is shot very well.
> 
> Sidenote is Kane getting backlash as a mayor going to Saudi Arabia?


Don’t think so, the only thing I’m aware of is Kane said he’s working the event regardless.


----------

